# K 576 harder than any Beethoven sonata (technique wise)?



## CarlHaydn284

This sonata doesn’t look too hard but it has been deemed technically demanding. I wanted to know is this harder than any Beethoven sonatas? Is it a good preparatory piece for Beethoven sonatas?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Hello again. In answer to your two questions:

1. Not many. K576 is plenty difficult - I would guess it's Mozart's most difficult sonata - but numerous Beethoven sonatas are harder, in some cases much harder, to play. The "Hammerklavier" and the "Appassionata" come to mind straight away and I'm sure there are others too. K576 is certainly harder than Beethoven's Op.49 sonatinas if that helps - otherwise the question of what's harder may depend on your individual technique.

2. IMO it's not helpful to regard any good music as "a good preparatory piece" for anything else. Working hard on scales and other exercises, and on the music you're currently capable of playing, is the only way to prepare for the next level of difficulty.


----------



## CarlHaydn284

Just the answer I was looking for. Thank you.
I would guess k 576 is on the same level as op 2 no 1, op 14 no 1, and op 
10 no 1.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I don't think so TBH. I'm assuming you mean K545 (K547 is a sonata for violin and piano) and, if so, I would say all those Beethoven sonatas are harder. If you do Internet searches on "Mozart sonatas graded" and "Beethoven sonatas graded" (same for any other music whose level of difficulty you might want to check out) you should find plenty of discussion threads on different forums like this one which will give you more information. Not everyone on those threads will agree (again like this place!) but you'll get an overall picture. General rule of thumb: if in doubt, assume Beethoven's sonatas are gonna be harder!


----------



## CarlHaydn284

I meant k 576 the last piano sonata. Very beautiful by the way.


----------



## CarlHaydn284

I just do not want to be in constant struggle when I attempt my first Beethoven sonata (op 10 nos 1-2). I am looking to build my technique with Mozart and Haydn sonatas. Very beautiful pieces in their own right.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

In that case I'd say you were roughly right about K576. It's hard to be definite about these things.

I see what you're saying about Mozart and Haydn sonatas before Beethoven, but choose wisely among them. They may not have quite the heft of Beethoven's as a general rule, but some of their sonatas are way past beginner level and K576 would be one of them.


----------



## CarlHaydn284

Yes. I have also played 3 Mozart sonatas before and a couple Haydn sonatas. I wanted to ask about one more thing, out of the 32 Beethoven sonatas, are op 31 no 3, op 78, op 10 no 1, suitable for first sonatas for an early advanced player?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

In my opinion (others may disagree):

Op.10 no.1 - yes;
Op.78 - possibly, at a stretch;
Op.31 no.3 - a couple of the movements are probably beyond that stage.


----------



## Guest

It certainly requires a lot of dexterity and is probably _Mozart's_ hardest sonata, but it pales in comparison to Beethoven's Op.57 and 106 as mentioned, as well as parts of Op. 53 and most of the other late sonatas.


----------

